# Baildon



## Gnomus (Mar 20, 2017)

Just spent a night at Doddriden caravan park Baildon, its bit basic and I wouldnt stay again. I wanted a site as I was leaving the van unattended for most of the evening.  Before turning off on to the track to the site I noticed a car park, that might have been a better alternative for a quick stopover Very exposed with views across the moor, reasonably handy for Bingley, Shipley, Saltaire etc. Popular with early morning dog walkers etc. 


Anyone got any ideas for places nearer Leeds or train stations that can deliver you back after a couple of beers. Its too stressful to watch LUFC sober. MOT.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 20, 2017)

Have a look at the Morrison's car park at Kirkstall or the swimming pool / leisure centre nearby.
Ask at one of the pubs.. Not the snotty jobsworths at The Bridge,though. Be prepared to buy a pint, as you ask.
Tell them what you're doing, need to take on more beers and would then be unable to drive.
Plenty of busses into town.
Take a big box of tissues..... You may need to weep.


----------



## runnach (Mar 20, 2017)

Parkside industrial estate is another option if you insist on being a victim at Elland Road walking distance too.

It might actually be another name, but if you take the Dewsbury Road out of Leeds M621 is easiest access, you come to holbeck Police station take a left up Garnet road and their is a knocking shop on the corner I mean massage place Winstons ,,,,take an immediate left and an industrial estate I spent a fortnight down there assisiting in a friends bodyshop, odd trucker overnight and no problems. ...Band Q car park another possibility near white rose shopping centre. Very close to the ground. possibilities on Geldard Road too but one night roadside in reality. Suffice to say on a matchday parking up somewhere quiet near Elland Road is easy .

Channa


----------



## Gnomus (Mar 20, 2017)

*Elland rd*



channa said:


> Parkside industrial estate is another option if you insist on being a victim at Elland Road walking distance too.
> 
> It might actually be another name, but if you take the Dewsbury Road out of Leeds M621 is easiest access, you come to holbeck Police station take a left up Garnet road and their is a knocking shop on the corner I mean massage place Winstons ,,,,take an immediate left and an industrial estate I spent a fortnight down there assisiting in a friends bodyshop, odd trucker overnight and no problems. ...Band Q car park another possibility near white rose shopping centre. Very close to the ground. possibilities on Geldard Road too but one night roadside in reality. Suffice to say on a matchday parking up somewhere quiet near Elland Road is easy .
> 
> Channa



Thanks, dont worry bout it being quiet, I can catch  up with my sleep during the match


----------



## Gnomus (Mar 20, 2017)

*thanks*



Pauljenny said:


> Have a look at the Morrison's car park at Kirkstall or the swimming pool / leisure centre nearby.
> Ask at one of the pubs.. Not the snotty jobsworths at The Bridge,though. Be prepared to buy a pint, as you ask.
> Tell them what you're doing, need to take on more beers and would then be unable to drive.
> Plenty of busses into town.
> Take a big box of tissues..... You may need to weep.



Ta, son lives nearby so Ill get him to check the pubs, by the way couldnt decide which wine so it will have to be rose


----------



## runnach (Mar 20, 2017)

CHBrinton said:


> Thanks, dont worry bout it being quiet, I can catch  up with my sleep during the match



I have a pal with a pub 8 miles away from the ground a nice pub too, if you got really stuck pm me I am sure we could accommodate you for the night. It is on a bus route too to within a quarter mile of the ground .Simon is a Leeds supporter too...so pretty sure I can fix it.

I have spoken with him re a mini meet tbh ...a nice country pub see what you think ? Huntsman Inn | Home | Traditional Public House

Channa


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 20, 2017)

channa said:


> I have a pal with a pub 8 miles away from the ground a nice pub too, if you got really stuck pm me I am sure we could accommodate you for the night. It is on a bus route too to within a quarter mile of the ground .Simon is a Leeds supporter too...so pretty sure I can fix it.
> 
> I have spoken with him re a mini meet tbh ...a nice country pub see what you think ? Huntsman Inn | Home | Traditional Public House
> 
> Channa



 Fine pubby pub, had a couple of good meals there as it's our relative's local.

Would make a good motorhome stopover,if the landlord is OK.
Bit far out ,if you've a bladder full of booze.


----------



## Gnomus (Mar 22, 2017)

channa said:


> I have a pal with a pub 8 miles away from the ground a nice pub too, if you got really stuck pm me I am sure we could accommodate you for the night. It is on a bus route too to within a quarter mile of the ground .Simon is a Leeds supporter too...so pretty sure I can fix it.
> 
> I have spoken with him re a mini meet tbh ...a nice country pub see what you think ? Huntsman Inn | Home | Traditional Public House
> 
> Channa



looks right up my street, local ale and good food 

thanks


----------



## runnach (Mar 22, 2017)

CHBrinton said:


> looks right up my street, local ale and good food
> 
> thanks


 I have spoken with Simon and no problem few beers and a meal etc....no issues and we will get Cinderella to the ball lol ...bus stop is that way 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Mar 22, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Fine pubby pub, had a couple of good meals there as it's our relative's local.
> 
> Would make a good motorhome stopover,if the landlord is OK.
> Bit far out ,if you've a bladder full of booze.



I have spoken with Simon and shown him roamingrogs e mail from botany bay that we are not a disrespectful bunch ...If he agrees I am happy to organise it.

As you are well aware, the views are stunning. 

Homemade food and real beers there isn't too much not too like, 

Channa


----------

